# أجهزة القياس و كيف تقيس بها المكونات المتنوعة والأخطاء الشائعة



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 مايو 2010)

*لقياس المكونات الإلكترونية، يجب أولا أن نعرف ما هى أدوات القياس*

*1 – الآفو*
*2- **الأوسيلوسكوب *
*الأوسيلوسكوب وضعت شرحا له فى هذا الرابط،*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185579.html*

*لهذا سنتكلم هنا عن وسائل القياس الأخرى.*
*البعض يخلط بين الفولتميتر و الآفو فى حين أن الآفو حقيقة ليس جهازا واحدا و لكنه عدة أجهزة معا وهو حقيقة اسم ليس له معنى ولكن اختصار للحرف الأول من الخواص التى يقيسها وهى التيار و الفولت و الأوم*
*Ampere, Voltage, Ohm**. *
*لنعرف كيف يستخدم و متى، يجب أن نعرف مما يتركب و ما هى أنواعه و فيم يستخدم كل نوع.*
*ينقسم الآفو لنوعين رئيسيين هما النوع التماثلى و النوع الرقمى والأول هو الأقدم وكلاهما يؤدى دورا عظيما فى عالم القياس.*
*النوع الأول و المسمى التماثلى و يسمى أيضا أداة الملف المتحرك وهو كما بالشكل التالى عبارة عن ملف من سلك نحاسى دقيق موضوع فى مجال مغناطيسى قوى و ثابت. عند مرور تيار به ، يتولد فى الملف مجال مغناطيسى يولد مع المجال الثابت (حسب قوانين اليد اليمنى ) قوة على سلك الملف والتى تولد بدورها عزم ازدواج يدير الملف فى اتجاه عقارب الساعة. نظرا لوجود سوسته (زنبرك أو ياى) يحدث اتزان بين قوة السوستة و قوة الملف، هذا الاتزان يعتمد على قيمة التيار ولذلك تكون العلاقة بين زاوية الانحراف و التيار علاقة خطية.*
*




*
*تقاس حساسية هذا الجهاز بالتيار اللازم عند أقصى انحراف. وبلغت حتى 50 ميكرو أمبير أى 50 ميكرو أمبير تكفى لأقصى انحراف.*
*يوضع خلف المؤشر تدريج يبين القياس و بلغت زاوية الانحراف 120 درجة مما جعل من السهل تقسيمها إلى 100 قسم أى يمكن قياس نصف ميكرو أمبير . لزيادة الدقة وضعت مرآة مع التدريج حتى يتمكن القارئ من مطابقة المؤشر على صورته. ما زال كثير التواجد فى لوحات الكهرباء وغيره من القياسات لرخص ثمنه*

*



*
*لماذا نبحث وراء الماضى؟ العالم الآن رقمى و الآفو الرقمى موجود!!!*
*أجل ولكن بالفهم الصحيح نجد بعض التطبيقات – خاصة تلك التى يجب أن يوضع حمل ما على نقط القياس، لا شيء يتفوق على الملف المتحرك.*
*علمنا أنه يحتاج 50 ميكرو أمبير لينحرف لأقصى الانحراف. بتطبيق قانون أوم نجد *
*1 فولت = التيار × المقاومة = 0.000050 × م*
*م = 20 ك أوم أى أنه يوفر مقاومة دخول = 20 ك أوم / فولت*
*إذن لو وضع على مدى 5 فولت ستكون له مقاومة = 5 × 20 = 100 ك أوم وهكذا*

*نظرا لأنه أداة تعمل بالتيار، فهو لا يقيس سوى التيار و لقياس أى شيء آخر، يجب تحويله لتيار*
*لقياس الفولت، يجب توصيل مقاومة على التوالى و عليه يصبح التيار = الفولت ÷ المقاومة حسب قانون أوم*
*مثلا لقياس 100 فولت كأقصى انحراف نقسم 100 فولت ÷ 50 ميكرو أمبير = 2000000 أوم أو 2 ميجا أوم.*
*لقياس تيار فهو لها ولكن لزيادة التيار عن 50 ميكرو يجب استخدام مقاومة على التوازى "لتسريب" هذا التيار الزائد ولحساب قيمتها يجب قياس مقاومة الملف الأومية و لقياس 10 مرات التيار السابق إذن سيمر فى المقاومة 9 مرات التيار المار فى الملف أى ستكون المقاومة 1 ÷ 9 من مقاومة لملف*
*أما لقياس 1 أمبير فهو 20000 مرة قدر تيار الملف و عليه المفروض أن نقول أن المقاومة 1 ÷ 19999 مرة – هل حقا هناك فرق أن نقول 1 ÷ 20000 ؟ على أى حال لا توجد مقاومة أفضل فى دقتها من 0.1% أى 20 ÷ 20000*

*الآن لنقيس المقاومة ، يجب أن نحول المقاومة المجهولة لتيار! كيف هذا؟ *
*سنحتاج أولا لبطارية لتمد بالتيار، مقاومات لتنسيق هذا التيار بحيث يمر التيار بالقدر الذى سمح به المدى المطلوب قياسه.*
*مهلا – كنا نتكلم عن أقصى قيمة تكون مناظرة لأقصى انحراف، لكن هنا البطارية داخل الجهاز والتيار يخرج منه، إذن أقصى تيار يساوى أقصى انحراف!!*
*أجل ولهذا نجد أن التدريج معكوس أى الصفر على أقصى انحراف ولا توجد أقصى قيمة!!*
*هل هذا يعنى أننا نقيس كل المقاومات على مقياس واحد؟ الإجابة نعم ولا - كيف؟*
*نلاحظ أن نصف التدريج يقابل نصف التيار اللازم لأقصى انحراف أى 25 مايكرو أمبير ولو استخدمنا بطارية 1.5 فولت بالقسمة ينتج 60 كيلو أوم أى أن من صفر إلى 60 ك لهم نصف التدريج و من 60 إلى مالا نهاية لهم نفس المدى أى نصف التدريج، لهذا يتضح أن النصفين غير متكافئين، أحدهما مفرود على 60 ك والآخر لمالا نهاية.*
*لتغيير المدى إما نوصل مقاومات على التوازى ليقل المدى أو نستخدم جهد أعلى و ستظل دوما النسبة واحدة و نصف التدريج هو نصف التيار و يكون على أطراف القياس نصف الفولت.*
*مما سبق ، ولأنه يعتمد أساسا على التيار، فهو يمثل مقاومة موضوعة بين طرفى القياس، ورغم كونها مقاومة كبيرة إلا أنها تؤثر على القياس كما سنرى لاحقا*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتناول الجهاز الرقمى

روابط ملفات PDF لهذا الموضوع

4-Shared
*http://www.4shared.com/office/WsBmdmZPba/Digital_design_PDF.html*

*

*
Drop Box
*https://www.dropbox.com/s/beml9toxrdx6ds4/Digital design PDF.pdf?dl=0


*
*


----------



## maghmoor (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 مايو 2010)

شكر أخى maghmoor


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 مايو 2010)

*الأجهزة الرقمية **DMM*
*أول اختلاف نلاحظه هو الاسم حيث تحول من **AVO** إلى **DMM** وهى اختصار **Digital Multi Meter **أى الجهاز الرقمى متعدد القياسات لأنه بالتقنية الرقمية أمكن إضافة قياسات كثيرة بكلفة قليلة و دقة عالية.*
*يعتمد هذا النوع على وحدة تحويل من تماثلى لرقمى والمعروفة باسم **ADC** وهى اختصار **Analog to Digital Converter** و إن شاء الله سيأتى شرحه فى السلسلة*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200039.html*​ 
*هذه الوحدات تبنى بتقنية **MOSFET** والتى تجعله ذو مقاومة دخول عالية جدا و ثابتة على كل مدى القياس وهو ما لم يكن متاحا فى أجهزة الملف المتحرك **MCI** السابق شرحها. و يكون خرجها عبارة عن أرقام تعرض على شاشات رقمية و المسماة **7Segment Display*
*تصنف هذه الأجهزة حسب عدد الأرقام الممكن عرضها فمنها 3 ونصف أو 3 و ثلاث أرباع و 4 ونصف و أربعة و ثلاث أرباع رقم.*
*نصف رقم؟؟ ماذا يعنى نصف رقم أو ثلاث أرباع؟؟*
*"نصف رقم" اصطلاح يعنى يعرض صفر أو واحد فقط ، إذن الجهاز ذو ثلاثة ونصف رقم يعرض من 0000 إلى 1999 بينما ثلاثة وثلاث أرباع يعرض من 0000 إلى 3999 وهكذا بالنسبة لأربعة أرقام تعرض حتى 19999 أو 39999*
*العلامة العشرية لا تدخل فى الحساب. كيف؟ *
*كل هذه الوحدات تحول من صفر إلى +/-2 فولت إلى ثلاثة ونصف رقم أو +/ - 4 فولت إلى 3 وثلاث أرباع رقم و عليه فالدائرة الخارجية تحدد المدى و تضيء العلامة العشرية المناسبة على الشاشة.*
*هناك وحدات مثل **MAX133-3-3-4Digit-DMM** تستطيع أن تقوم بكل العمل و تغير المدى آليا و تقبل من +/- 400 مللى فولت إلى +/- 4000 فولت دون الحاجة لمفتاح.*​ 
*هذه التقنية تقيس الفولت فقط أى يجب أن نحول كل ما نريد قياسه إلى فولت فمثلا لقياس التيار يجب أن نضع فى الجهاز مقاومات عياريه ليمر فيها التيار و نقيس الفولت الناتج.*
*لقياس المقاومات يجب أن نستخدم مصدر تيار ثابت ذو قيمة عياريه، و نجعل هذا التيار يمر فى المقاومة المجهولة ونقيس الجهد عليه. هذه التقنية وفرت أمرين غاية فى الأهمية بالنسبة للنوع السابق ذو الملف المتحرك:*
*أولا انتظام المدى فمثلا لقياس مدى 200 أوم نجد أن قياس المقاومات من صفر إلى 10 يحتوى 10 أقسام تماما كالمدى من 180 إلى 190*
*ثانيا انتظام دقة القياس ففى المثال السابق، دقة قياس 10 أوم يكون بنفس دقة قياس 180 أوم*​*



*

*هذه صورة آفو يستخدم الملف المتحرك و تجد منتصف التدريج الأعلى و المكتوب عليم **OHMS** قيمته 10 أى النصف الأيمن يقيس من صفر إلى عشرة أوم والجزء الأيسر يقيس من 10 إلى مالا نهاية، لذا الدقة فى الجانب الأيمن جيدة لكن كلما اتجهنا يسارا نحو القيم الأعلى نجد الدقة فى هبوط مستمر.*​*لكن هل حقيقة هى فقط 10 أوم؟ انظر لمفتاح اختيار مدى القياس ستجد أن به 4 أوضاع **X1,X10,X1K,X10K** ولكن التدريج واحد وهذا يؤكد ما قلناه المرة الماضية عن اعتماد قيمة نصف التدريج على جهد البطارية، و لهذا فهو غير مناسب لقياس أشباه الموصلات . ضع ثنائى ستجد أن المؤشر فى منتصف التدريج لكن لا تقل أنها 10 أوم فلو غيرت التدريج لن يتحرك المؤشر كثيرا ولا يمكن أن تكون القيمة 10 أوم على تدريج و 100 أوم على تدريج آخر و 10ك على ثالث!!! الفكرة أنه تحرك بنسبة 0.6 للثنائى إلى 1.5 للبطارية.*
*لم يكن الفضل فقط على مدى المقاومات ولكن على مدى الفولت أيضا حيث تجد أنه لقياس الفولت المتردد، يجب استخدام موحدات وهى تسبب حذف أول 0.7 فولت من القيمة المقاسة مما يسبب خطأ فى أول التدريج كما أن الملف لا يناسب الترددات العالية. هذه المشاكل كلها حلت باستخدام التقنية الرقمية حيث استخدام الدوائر المتكاملة جعل إضافة مكبر عمليات شيء سهل لأن كل الظروف موجودة. هذا جعل النطاق الترددى الذى يقيس فيه الفولت أوسع بكثير من النوع السابق.*
*استخدام تقنية المتكاملات **IC's** أمكن استخدام دوائر حساب **True RMS** مما يجعل القياس أكثر دقة خاصة للموجات الكهربية ذات الأشكال الغير قياسية، وهذا لم يكن متاحا فى النوع السابق أيضا.*
*وجود الصيغة الرقمية أتاح أيضا التحكم عن بعد حيث توصل الأجهزة بحاسب يدون النتائج و يتخذ قرارات.*
*استخدام تقنية المتكاملات **IC's** أمكن من قياس الملفات والمكثفات بدقة أعلى لأن النوع السابق كان يعتمد على استخدام مصدر جهد خارجى (50 أو 60 ذ/ث) و طبعا هو مصدر غير دقيق و يحتاج تجهيز مما يفقده مرونة الحركة لكن الأجهزة الرقمية تستطيع توليد الترددات المطلوبة بالدقة الكافية و هى جزء صغير داخل الجهاز لا يشكل وزن أو عقبة فى الحمل والانتقال.*
*أيضا قياس الترانزيستور قدم لنا نقلة أخري لأن الأجهزة السابقة كانت تقيس بالتيار المستمر فقط لكن هذه الأجهزة تقيس أداؤه كمكبر أيضا.*​ 
*حسنا تكلمنا كثيرا عن الأجهزة، كيف نبدأ القياس و نحدد السليم من التالف؟ هذا إن شاء الله موضوع المرة القادمة*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 مايو 2010)

*قياس المكونات*

*قبل أن نبدأ الحوار سنقسم الموضوع لقسمين، الأول قياس المكون خارج الدائرة، والثانى داخل الدائرة.*
*الفرق طبعا لا يخفى على أحد لأن المكونات داخل الدائرة تتصل بغيرها وهذا يسبب مشكلة فى القياس.*
*أولا يجب أن نختار الخاصية المطلوبة *


*



*

*نجد أن الأجهزة لها خواص عديدة حسب الطراز ولكن كلها تشترك فى قياس*
*فولت مستمر – فولت متردد – تيار مستمر – تيار متردد – أوم – قياس توصيل – قياس أشباه موصلات*
*غالبية الأجهزة الحديثة أضافت قياس الترانزيستور و البعض أضاف **FET*
*بعض الأجهزة أضافت قياس السعة للمكثفات – الحث للملفات – أخذ أعلى قراءة – تثبيت القراءة **HOLD** و البعض درجة الحرارة باستخدام مجس خاص. عند تخطى القياس للمدى المختار إما يكتب حرفى **O L** على الشاشة بمعنى **Over Load** أو رقم 1 بأقصى يسار الشاشة دون أى أرقام على يمينه.*
*لنتكلم بسرعة عن القياسات المتاحة:*
*فولت مستمر:*
*الكل سيعرف الفولت المستمر بالثابت القيمة، حسنا هذا نظريا لكن الإمساك بالآفو يعنى أننا نبحث عن خطأ ما. قد يكون هذا الخطأ فعلا هو عدم ثبات هذا الفولت المستمر. للأسف الأجهزة الرقمية قد تعطى انطباعات خاطئة فى هذا المجال والأجهزة ذات الملف المتحرك هنا أفضل. لذلك لجأت بعض الشركات لوضع مبين شريطى لتمثيل حركة المؤشر. سبب هذا أن معدل أخذ القياس عادة يكون قليلا أى 2- 3 مرات فى الثانية مما يجعل القراءات تبدو غير مستقرة بينما مؤشر الملف المتحرك يتجاوب مباشرة مع تغيير الفولت.*
*فولت متردد:*
*مشكلة الفولت المتردد فى النطاق الترددى، المسألة ببساطة ليست مجرد 50 ذ/ث لذا يجب أن تقرأ كتالوج الخواص جيدا لتعرف المدى الذى يمكن استخدامه فى القياس، ولا شك أن النطاق الأوسع يوفر عليك شراء أجهزة أخرى. لاحظ أن المدى الترددى سيختلف باختلاف مدى الفولت المقاس لأن الفولت أقل من 2 فولت يحتاج مكبر لعمل دائرة تقويم تعوض الفقد فى الثنائيات وغالبا يكون أنسب للترددات الأعلى.*

*إن كنت تنوى القياس فى أماكن صعبة، فبعض الأجهزة تهيئ الغلاف الواقى بأماكن لتثبيت جسم المجس به و ذلك لتسهيل القياس كما بالصورة*

*




*


*يمكنك تثبيت مثلا المجس الأحمر بظهر الجهاز فى المجرى الخاصة بذلك و تضع الطرف السالب بيدك أليسرى على مكان **Reference Point** والتى قد تكون أرضى أو الصفر أو خلافه ثم تتحرك بالجهاز بيدك اليمنى على نقاط القياس فى داخل الماكينة أو المعدة و هذا يتيح لك رؤية أين تضع المجس و تقرا الشاشة دون أن نحول رأسك بعيدا.*

*التيار المستمر:*
*كما نعلم أنه لقياس التيار المستمر سيدخل الآفو على التوالى بين المصدر والحمل، ولهذا فهو لا بأس به حتى 6 أمبير أما إن كان أكثر من هذا فحتى لو كان الجهاز يقيس هذه القيمة إنما المجس أيضا يجب أن يتحمل هذا التيار و طريقة توصيلك للمجس فى الدائرة يجب أن تتحمل هذا التيار فلو لم يكن الاتصال جيدا، ستحدث شرارة تتلف المجس و ربما أطراف الحمل أو تسبب أضرار أخرى. ما لم تكن العملية مرة ولن تتكرر كثيرا، فمن الأفضل شراء وحدة "بنسة أمبير أو كليب أمبير" أو حسب المسمى المحلى*







*لقياس التيار المستمر أو المتردد*
*نفس ما قيل عن ثبات الفولت المستمر أو تغيره يقال هنا أيضا حيث أن التيار قد تتغير قيمته لعطل ما نبحث عنه.*

*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن قياس الأوم*


----------



## ahmedioca (29 مايو 2010)

تسلمو يا بشمهندسين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 مايو 2010)

*قياس الأوم*
*قياس الأوم حقيقة يتناول ثلاث نقاط هامة يجب استيعابها جيدا وهى قياس الأوم للمقاومات ، قياس الاتصال **Continuity ** و قياس أشباه الموصلات*

*



*
*سنتناول لاحقا ألأمر تفصيلا لكن هكذا تبدو الدوائر، بمعنى أن غالبا تكون المقاومات على التوازى مع أشباه موصلات، لذا لو تمكنا من إخراج أشباه الموصلات من القياس، سنحصل على دقة أعلى.*
*لحسن الحظ نجد أنها وحسب النوع تحتاج على الأقل 0.3 فولت لتبدأ فى التوصيل (ثنائيات شوتكى) لذا كل نطاق قياس المقاومات يعمل بمصدر تيار ثابت لا يعطى جهدا أعلى من 0.2 فولت على أطراف القياس فى الأجهزة الرقمية، وهو لم يكن متاحا فى أجهزة الملف المتحرك التى تستخدم إما بطارية 1.5 فولت أو زوج 3.0 فولت. استخدام هذا الفولت المنخفض 0.3 فولت يضمن عدم دخول أى من أشباه الموصلات مرحلة التوصيل و من ثم فى فى الدائرة.*
*تجمع بعض الأجهزة قياس الاتصال **Continuity ** و قياس أشباه الموصلات معا فى وضع واحد و البعض يفرق بينهما و رمز الاتصال يكون سماعة أو نوته موسيقية أى أنه يصدر صوتا بينما قياس أشباه الموصلات يكون رمزه هو "ثنائى" و تجد الرمزين معا إن كانا مجموعين.*
*قياس الاتصال هو مدى يقيس أوم قليل ولا تهم الدقة لأن الهدف هو معرفة أن بين الطرفين يوجد اتصال تام.*
*ما معنى اتصال تام؟ ارجع لكتالوج الخواص فكل طراز يصدر صوتا عند قيمة ما و قد تضعك الثقة فى مأزق لو كان الجهاز يعتبر بضعة أوم تصدر صفيرا و أنت تظن أن ألأمر قصر. وقد تعاملت مع بعض الطرازات تعتبر أى سحب فى التيار فى هذا المدى يصدر صفيرا (قرابة 100 أوم) أى أن العبرة عنده هل الخط مفتوح؟ بدلا من هل الخط مقفول؟*
*قياس أشباه الموصلات يتم باستخدام مصدر تيار ثابت يعطى أعلى جهد قرابة 2 فولت حتى يستطيع تشغيل أعلى ثنائى مثل مشع أو مستقبل الأشعة تحت الحمراء. هذا التيار يمر فى الوصلة ثم يقيس الجهد عليها.*
*المفروض فى الأجهزة الجيدة أن يقيس على مدى 2 فولت و هذا يجعل ثنائى من السليكون يقيس حول 0.6 فولت و غالبا تكتب 635 مثلا أى أنها مللى فولت وهذه ميزة هامة جدا سنتحدث عنها لاحقا لم تكن متوفرة فى الملف المتحرك. و إن كان قليل من الأجهزة تعبر عن القيمة بأرقام غير دقيقة وقد تعاملت مع جهاز يقرأ 1200 مع ثنائى السيليكون، لذا فمن الأفضل أن تستخدم ثنائى عادى و تجرب به جهازك فإن أعطى قراءة من 500 إلى 750 كان التعبير صحيحا و إلا فقد علمت أن الجهاز يقيس على تدريج مختلف و حاول أن تتعرف عليه عمليا لأن الكتالوج سيقول هذا الوضع لقياس أشبه الموصلات وكذا الخ من السمات الحسنة ، و لن يقول لك معذرة لا تعتمد كثيرا على القراءة لتعرف أى نوع من أشباه الموصلات هو.*

*أخذ أعلى قراءة *
*بعض الأجهزة مزودة بهذه الخاصية وهى تسجل أعلى قراءة ولا تعرض القراءة الحالية. وهذه الخاصية ذات فائدة قصوى فى تحديد الأعطال اللحظية مثلا عند البدء يحترق شيء ما. بالقياس بهذه الخاصية تعلم ما إن كان الجهد هنا يصل لقيمة لحظية غير مسموح بها أم لا. هذه الخاصية يكون لها زر خاص لتفعيلها أو العودة للقياس العادى.*

* تثبيت القراءة **HOLD* 
*هذه الخاصية مفيدة جدا لأخذ القراءة من نقط صعبة الوصول ثم القراءة لاحقا حيث إما تراقب يدك أين تضع المجس أو تراقب الشاشة لتقرأ القيمة ، ستقدر هذه الخاصية جدا فى الماكينات حيث تخشى أن تضع المجسات فى الأماكن الخطأ أو أثناء توجه نظرك للشاشة ينزلق المجس منتجا ما لا تحمد عقباه. هذه الخاصية أيضا يكون لها زر خاص لتفعيلها أو العودة للقياس العادى.*

*نظرا لأن الأجهزة رقمية بطبيعتها أتاح ذلك إضافة خاصية مفيدة وهى أن تأخذ قياسا ما ثم تجعله مرجعا و القياسات التالية تكون منسوبة إليه.*

*نعود لموضوعنا الأساسى "قياس المكونات" حيث قلنا " أولا يجب أن نختار الخاصية المطلوبة "*
*و إن شاء الله سيكون موضوع المرة القادمة هو "ثانيا اختيار المدى"*


----------



## asd94654 (30 مايو 2010)

استاذي الفاضل 
تحيه طيبه وبعد 
ارجو منك التكرم وتكبير الخط 
كوني اعاني من مشكله في النظر 
وارجو منك التكرم بقبولي تلميذ في مدرستك 
لاني ابحث عن هذه المعلومات منذ زمن 
والصراحه لم اجد احد يعطي بذمه وضمير هاكذا
فيعني ما صدقت وانا القاك فارجوك رجاء حار جدا 
ان تقبلني وان تراعي جهلي 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وزادك في العلم والعمل بسطتا ورغدا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يونيو 2010)

*ثانيا اختيار المدى*

*ثانيا اختيار المدى*
*الأجهزة ذات الملف المتحرك كانت عرضة للتلف عند الخطأ فى هذا الاختيار لاعتمادها الأساسى على التيار، لكن الأجهزة الرقمية تعتمد على الفولت ويمكن الحماية جيدا فيها، حتى لو أخطأت ووضعتها على مدى قياس التيار وحاولت قياس الفولت، لو كان الجهاز جيد الصنع ، سيتلف "فيوز" داخل الوحدة ولكنها لا تتلف*
*الأجهزة الرقمية تعطى دلالة أن القياس خارج المدى بكتابة رقم 1 أقصى يسار الشاشة دون كتابة أصفار أو أى شيء آخر يمينه أو كتابة حرفى **O L** لتعنى **Over Load*

*ثالثا وضع مجس القياس فى الخانة المناسبة*
*تشترك الأجهزة فى الطرف العمومى و يكتب عليه **COM** اختصار **Common** أى "عام" و يوصل به المجس الأسود *

*



*
* أما الأحمر فيوضع حسب نوع القياس حيث يشترك الفولت المستمر والمتردد و الأوم وأشباه الموصلات فى مدخل واحد و بعض الأجهزة تشترك فى التيار حتى 2 أمبير و تخصص مدخل خاص للتيار 20 أمبير بينما البعض يجعل كل قياس التيار من مدخل مستقل – لذلك اعرف جهازك جيدا وأحفظ اختلافاته لأنه سيكون امتداد ليدك التى تعمل بها .*

*رابعا قياس المكونات خارج الدائرة*
*لقياس المكونات ذات طرفين أو ثلاث أو أربعة أطراف، تأكد أولا من أن أطراف المكون نظيفة إذ ربما يكون عليها بعض الصدأ أو أى عازل من أى نوع. *
* امسك بأصابع يدك أليسرى المجس الأسود ضاغطا به على أحد أطراف المكون.*
*أمسك بيدك اليمنى جسم المجس الأحمر و انتقل بها على باقى الأطراف ناقلا نظرك بين الشاشة و المكون لتتأكد من صحة التوصيل. تأكد تماما من أنك لا تلمس طرفى المجس بيدك معا لأن ذلك سيؤثر على دقة القياس.*
*إن كان سلك الأطراف رفيعا يمكنك أن تسنده على جسم عازل صلب كالمنضدة لتضغط برفق بطرف المجس على السلك لضمان جودة التلامس بين طرف المجس والسلك.*

*خامسا قياس المكونات داخل الدائرة*
*تذكر أن تأخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لتجنب خطأ القياس نتيجة باقى الدائرة وهو ما سنذكره فى كل مكون على حده، هنا نذكر فقط كيف نستخدم الآلة لأداء المهمة.*
*سنقيس مكون فى الدائرة غالبا للإصلاح و أحيانا عند تحديد خطأ فى دائرة قمنا بعملها، لذلك ربما تكون البوردة قديمة و بها بعض الصدأ أو معزولة بورنيش شفاف أو خلافة، لذا قد نجد صعوبة فى توصيل المجس لنقط القياس.*
*أفضل طريقة أن تبدأ بدون كهرباء و تضع الجهاز على مدى "قياس التوصيل وهو المميز بالصوت" وتلمس بالمجس جانبى طرف واحد من أى من المكونات لاختبار القصر، فإن صدر صوت فهذا يدل على أن الأطراف مكشوفة للقياس وإلا ستكون مطلية بطبقة شفافة من الورنيش العازل يجب إزالتها أولا.*
*كرر نفس العمل على بعض نقاط اللحام أسفل البوردة و هنا الأمر أيسر لأن مجرد إعادة صهر اللحام بالكاوية يكفى لإزالة هذه الطبقة من الورنيش فتنفصل كقشرة صغيرة أو أى صدأ قد تكون.*
*إن شاء الله المرة القادمة ستكون قياس المقاومات*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 يونيو 2010)

*قياس المقاومات*

*قياس المقاومات*
*كيف نقيس المقاومات؟ أولا يجب أن نعرف قيمتها.*
*كثير من المشاركات تطلب التعرف على الألوان وطريقة تحديد قيمة المقاومات. دوما يكون الرد بالجداول و المواقع المخصصة للحساب مثل*
*http://www.csgnetwork.com/resistcolcalc.html*
*أو*
*http://www.elexp.com/t_resist.htm*

*و لم أرى برنامج للمقاومات على الهاتف المحمول وليس منطقيا أن تشترى حاسب نقال لحساب المقاومات فى الموقع، لكن لو أردت أن تحفظها يجب أن تفهمها إذ لو فهمتها لن تنساها*
*هل تذكر ألوان الطيف؟ ربما لا ، حسنا الألوان الرئيسية ثلاث تتكون منها باقى الألوان (ألوان و ليست أضواء) وهى الأحمر والأصفر و الأزرق وهى بأرقام 2 و 4 و 6 على التوالى، و أقلها الأحمر فلا تنسى الأشعة دون الحمراء و أعلاها الأزرق ولا تنسى فوق البنفسجية.*
*لو مارست الرسم ستذكر أن مزج الأحمر بالأصفر ينتج البرتقالى لذا فالبرتقالى بين 2 و 4 أى = 3*
*و ستذكر أيضا أن مزج الأصفر والأزرق ينتج الأخضر لذا فالأخضر بين 4 و 6 أى = 5*
*و أيضا الأحمر مع الأزرق ينتج البنفسجى لذلك فهو بعد 6 أى 7*
*اللون الأسود من لا لون وهو ماص لكل الأضواء لذا فيناسبه صفر*
*و مزج الألوان الثلاث ينتج بنى أى "كل" الألوان أى واحد صحيح*
*بقى الضوء الأبيض هو ضوء يحتوى أعلى قدر من الألوان فهو 9*
*و الرمادى درجة أقل من الأبيض فهو 8*

*بهذا نستطيع أن نتذكر المحاور الأساسية 2 و 4 و 6 ونركب الباقى*
*قيمة المقاومة تعتمد على دقتها فلو كانت 20% أو 10 % أو 5 % فيكفى ذكر عددين وعدد الأصفار لأن الخطأ فى قيمتها لا يجعل لإضافة رقم ثالث أي معنى فمثلا*
*مقاومة 12 ك بدقة 5% تعنى أن قيمتها تتراوح بين 12ك + 600 أوم إلى 12ك – 600 أوم أو 11.4 ك أوم إلى 12.6 ك أوم و بالتالى لا يفيد أن أقول أنها 12.5ك فالخطأ فى صناعتها يغطى على الدقة فى ذكر "0.5" الإضافية.*
*لكن لو ذكرت أن دقتها 1% سيكون الخطأ 120 أوم بدلا من 600 و بالتالى سيكون ذكر 12.5ك يعنى أنها ستتراوح بين 12.6 و 12.4*
*هذا المبدأ يجعل وضع الألوان على المقاومات حتى 5% من ثلاث حلقات متماثلة العرض، الأولى أقرب لأحد الأطراف و تمثل أول رقم والتالية الرقم الثانى و الثالثة تمثل عدد الأصفار المضافة يمين المقاومة ثم تلى ذلك حلقة رابعة أعرض من سابقاتها للتمييز وهى تحدد الدقة فتكون*
*ذهبى والذهب أغلى و تعنى 5% أى الأفضل*
*فضى و تكون 10 %*
*بدون لون تعنى 20% وهذا النوع انتهى من السوق الآن لتقدم تقنية التصنيع.*

*أما إن كانت ذات دقة أفضل من 5% ، فكما ذكرنا نحتاج لرقم آخر فتكون ثلاث أرقام ثم عدد الأصفار و الحلقة الخامسة ذات لون أيضا لتحدد الدقة فلو كانت حمراء تعنى دقة 2%*
*لو كانت بنى تعنى 1 % *

*اللون الأخير (عدد الأصفار) قد يكون فضى بمعنى 0.01 أو ذهبى لتكون 0.1*

*أظن أن الكتابة بالأرقام أسهل، حسنا ، مقاومات التثبيت السطحى يكتب عليها بنفس الطريقة أى مثلا يكتب عليها 102 وهذا لا يعنى مائة أوم و اثنين بل تعنى ألف أوم حيث الرقم الأيمن هو أيضا عدد الأصفار. طبعا هناك سببا لكل شيء، فالخطأ فيها غالبا 5% أى +/- 5 أوم لو كانت 100 أوم وبالتالى كتابة 102 لا معنى لها أما كونها تعنى 1000 أوم منطقى لأن 103 ستعنى 10ك و 104 ستعنى 100ك.*
*فى دوائر الرسم كما على المقاومات الكبيرة الحجم (وات عالى) نجد أحيانا الكتابة بالحروف والأرقام لكن 1.2ك قد تسبب ارتباك لسهولة فقد العلامة العشرية لذا تكتب **1K2** حيث يوضع حرف **R** للأوم و **K** لكيلو أوم و **M** لميجا أوم فمثلا **0R47 ** تعنى 0.47 أوم.*

*الآن نعلم كيف نستخدم الآفو لقياس المقاومات بضبط المدى و التأكد من نظافة أطراف المقاومة و القياس وإن لم تظهر قراءة نعلم أن المقاومة أكبر من المدى. أيضا لا نلمس أطراف القياس بأيدينا أثناء القياس حتى لا تدخل مقاومة الجسم فى القيمة مسببة خطأ فى القياس.*
*لو المقاومة فى الدائرة، يجب أن نفصلها أولا من التغذية و نتأكد من تفريغ مكثفات وحدة التغذية لأن هناك عوامل أخرى قد تتدخل فى التسبب فى خطأ القياس، لو نظرنا لدائرة مكبر ترانزيستور تقليدية كهذه*

*




*
*سنجد أن قياس **R3** لا يسبب مشكلة لأن الترانزيستور غير موصل لكن قياس أى من **R2** أو **R3** قد يتطلب بعض الحيطة.*
*عند محاولة قياس **R2** مثلا، ستجد أن **R3** تكون على التوازى معها، هل لاحظت ذلك؟*
*المكثف **C2** يمثل قصر بين الطرف العلوى والأرض،*
*مهلا – هذا الكلام غير منطقى لسببين أولهما المكثف لا يوصل التيار المستمر و الثانى أن الطرف العلوى موجب والثانى سالب ولو حدث هذا القصر سيكون على وحدة التغذية.*
*معك حق طالما الجهاز فى الكهرباء ولكن بعد تفريغ المكثف، سيكون مسار شحنه هو من الآفو خلال المقاومة **R3** وحتى يتم الشحن فالجهد عليه = صفر و يقبل تيار الشحن أشبه ما يكون بالقصر، و يزداد الفولت عيه تدريجيا مع الشحن، ونظرا لكونه كبير القيمة قد يحتاج لعدة ثوان لذلك قد يسبب خطأ فى القياس و يظهر كقيمة قليلة للمقاومة تزداد تدريجيا. لتحديد هذه الحالة اعكس أطراف القياس ستنعكس الآية أى تجد مقاومة أعلى من الطبيعى وتقل بالتدريج.*
*كيف يقيس مقاومة اعلى؟ ببساطة الشحنة التى قبلها المكثف يردها ثانية فى الدائرة لانعكاس أقطاب القياس، وتيار الشحن أصبح تيار تفريغ الآن.*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتكلم عن قياس المكثفات.*


----------



## قصى السعيد (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 يونيو 2010)

*قياس المكثفات*

*قياس المكثفات*

*كثير من الشرح يقول ضع الآفو على أعلى قيمة قياس أوم وقس المكثف ستجد أنه يشحن ثم اقلب الأطراف تجده يفرغ وهذا دليل سلامته، حسنا – لماذا إذن كثيرا ما تشكو من عطل ما فيقال لك "قم بتغيير كل المكثفات بالدائرة" بدلا من الاختبار بالطريقة السابقة؟ - هذا ليس حلا غير علمى قدر ما أن المشكلة صعبة الحل.*

*لقياس المكثفات فى الدائرة تقنية متقدمة جدا تعتمد على استخدام حاسب آلى مع عدة نقط قياس ولكنها موجودة و تناسب الشركات وليس الأفراد و بالنسبة لنا لا حل فى قياسها بالدائرة و إن صح أسلوب ما فى حالة لن يصح فى كل حالة، لذا إن شئت القياس فليكن خارج الدائرة*

*هناك بعض المذاهب التى تتبنى نظرية إن شحن فهو سليم ، ولو كانت تجدى ما قيل "قم بتغيير كل المكثفات بالدائرة" ، حقا الشكل يوحى و يكشف أنه تالف لكن للتأكد أنه سليم فالقياس وحدة دليل أنه لم تتغير قيمته وهذا أحد أسباب تلفه. تغير القيمة هو عرض من أعراض المكثفات الكيماوية فقط وليست الأنواع الأخرى إلا نوع واحد فقط وهو بوليستيرين ذو**فيلم المعدنى وهو معروف باسم مايلار والاختلاف أن المعدن يكون فيلم رقيق على العازل**مما يجعل له خواص فريدة منها عند حدوث قصر بداخله فالشرارة تأكل المعدن والعازل**تاركة المكثف أقل قليلا فى قيمته دون حدوث قصر لعدم تكون كربون من الاحتراق وعدم**توافر معدن بغزارة تؤدى لالتحام الطبقات مكونا قصر مستديم – ربما هذا ما قد حدث ولهذا فالقياس واجب**
**لمزيد من المعلومات عن المكثفات ارجع لأوائل هذا الموضوع*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html


*
*

* أما الأنواع الأخرى والتى لا تبدو على الآفو تشحن وتفرغ تعانى من انقطاع طرف توصيل و بالتالى تنقص القيمة تماما من قيمته إلى عدة بف. *

*قياس الملفات:*

*هناك مدرسة تتبنى فكرة قيس بالآفو فإن أعطى قياس فهو سليم ولكن*



*




*

*هذه بعض أنواعها كما أن مكونات التثبيت السطحى لا تفرق بين شكل المقاومة والملف و المكثف، لو زاد التيار عن حدوده سيسخن العازل و يتلف. مثلا النوع الأيمن تثبيت سطحى و يتحمل تيار كبير وهو فى مسارات خطوط التغذية و الأوسط إما تيارات أكبر أو محولات قدرة تعمل على تردد عالى و الأيسر إما محولات أو ملفات منع شوشرة فى مدخل الكهرباء. قياس الأوم لا يؤكد أنه لا يوجد قصر بين اللفات ما لم تكن لفات الملف واضحة للفحص بالنظر. وحده قياس الحث يؤكد ذلك.*

*لمزيد من المعلومات عن أنواع الملفات ارجع لأوائل هذا الموضوع*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html


*
*




*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتكلم عن قياس ألثنائيات.*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 يونيو 2010)

*قياس ألثنائيات*

*قياس ألثنائيات:*
*أول شيء طبعا كما تقول كل المقالات التى تتناول هذا الموضوع، ضع الآفو على وضعية الموحد والتى يرمز لها بالرمز التقليدى للموحد وقيس، غالبا عند وضع السلك الأحمر جهة الطرف ذو العلامة والأسود فى الجهة الأخرى ستقيس حوالى من 600 إلى 800 و عند عكس الأطراف لا تقيس شيئا .*
*هذا بالطبع مع الثنائيات العادية و لكن يجب أن تعلم أى ثنائى تختبر فهناك حوالى 12 نوع من الثنائيات تجدها فى هذا الرابط.*
*
*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html*

*لاحظ أن أجهزة القياس متنوعة والشرح السابق ينطبق على الأجهزة ذات الملف المتحرك لأن اتجاه التيار اللازم لانحراف المؤشر يفرض أن يكون الطرف الأحمر يعطى الجهد السالب وهو عكس الوضع الطبيعى لكن الأجهزة الرقمية صححت هذا الوضع لمرونتها.*

*الشرح السابق يصلح للثنائيات العادية و أيضا للزينر لأن الأخير قلما تتغير قيمته ما لم يكن ذو قدرة عالية وتعرض لحرارة عالية*
*لا تفاجأ إذا كان قياس ثنائى أعلى من المعتاد فالوحدات ذات التيار العالى أو الفولت العالى قد تقيس أعلى من المعتاد وهذا لطبيعة تركيبها*
*أيضا يجب ملاحظة أن أعلى فولت لثنائى هو 1000 فولت لذلك عندما تجد ثنائى أعلى من 1000 فاعلم أنه مكون من عدد من الوحدات متصلة على التوالى فى غلاف واحد. طبعا باستخدام 2 فولت فى الآفو لن تختبر أكثر من 2-3 ثنائيات على التوالى ولهذا لن يقيس و لن تعلم إن كان يعمل أم لا*
*الحل طبعا استخدام محول للحصول على 12 – 24 فولت و اختبر هذا الثنائى فى دائرة تقويم عادية*

*الأنواع الباعثة للضوء ستقيس قيم أعلى مثلا الأحمر سيقيس حوالى 1500 ولكل لون قياس مختلف حتى باعث الأشعة تحت الحمراء يختلف عن مستقبل تحت الحمراء ويقيس قرابة 1800*
*الآفو على وضع قياس أشباه الموصلات يجعل الثنائى يضيء*

*باقى أنواع الثنائيات يجب توخى الحذر فيها فثنائى القدح هو عبارة عن **SCR** أو ثايريستور فقط جهد الانهيار له محدد . لذلك فهو عادة لا يقيس فى الاتجاهين. *
*لذا لو أعطى قياس فى أحد الاتجاهين فهو تالف أما لو لم يعطى قياس، هل هذا يعنى أنه سليم؟ لا ضمان لذلك إذ ربما يكون عطله أنه لا يقدح أى لا يعمل، لذا الحكم من الأداء فى الدائرة.*

*أيضا الزينر يقاس كما يقاس الثنائى العادى ولكن هذا خطأ فربما يكون عيبه هو تغير جهد التثبيت، لذا الأفضل قياس جهد الزينر أى فى توصيل عكسى أو أثناء عمل الدائرة*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله كيفية قياس الترانزستورات و الثايريستور*​


----------



## طارق الحديد (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي موضوع مفيد جدااا ادامك الله ​


----------



## محمد راضى مصطفى (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وارجوا منك المزيد للافاده افادكم الله وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 يونيو 2010)

*يوجد كما نعلم عدة أنواع من الترانزيستور لذا سنتناولها بالترتيب إن شاء الله*
*النوع العادى ثنائى القطبية **Bi-Polar** نجد منه المفرد و الدارلنجتون و منه به ثنائى بين الباعث و المجمع و يسمى **Free wheeling** أى التشغيل الحر لأن هذه الكلمة أصلا تطلق على :الحدافة" الملحقة بالات الاحتراق الداخلى لتخزن الطاقة أثناء الاحتراق وتطلقها لاحقا أشبه بما يفعله الملف فى الدوائر.*
*إن كانت الأطراف مجهولة ، فيمكن تحديدها ببساطة كالآتى*
*الترانزيستور المحتوى ثنائى هو ترانزيستور قدرة ولذلك شكله إما بيضاوى أو مبطط **TO-3, TO-220** أما باقى الأشكال فعادة لا تستخدم مع الأحمال الحثية ولا تحتوى ثنائيات*
*كل المكونات فى العبوة المبططة والمسماة **TO-220** تخضع لقاعدة عامة وهى عند النظر للواجهة حيث الكتابة مرئية والأرجل لأسفل يكون الدخل (سواء قاعدة أو بوابة) على اليسار و فى المنتصف تجد المجمع **C** أو **Drain** أو المهبط **Cathode** و أقصى اليمين الباعث **E** أو المصدر **Source** أو المصعد **Cathode*
*أما الأنواع الصغيرة فتجد فيها جميع الاحتمالات*
*طبعا قياس الترانزيستور كما نعلم من تركيبة ستجد قياس ثنائى بين القاعدة والباعث **BE** وثنائى بين القاعدة والمجمع** CE** و يجب أن لا يكون هناك أي قياس بين المجمع والباعث **CE** من أى نوع إلا إن كان ترانزيستور قدرة و مزود بثنائى داخلى*
*لو كان الطرف الموجب على القاعدة يجعل الثنائيان فى حال توصيل فهو **NPN** أو س م س والعكس بالعكس*
*سنلاحظ باستخدام الآفو الرقمى أن القياس بين القاعدة والمجمع **CB** أقل قليلا من القاعدة باعث **EB** وهذا راجع للتركيب الداخلى حيث نسبة الشوائب أعلى ومساحة المجمع أكبر.*
*الثنائى المضاف للترانزستورات السريعة ستلاحظ أنه قد يكون قياسه أقل من العادى لأنه من نوع شوتكى السريع*
*طبعا لم يعد هناك ترانزستورات جيرمانيوم لنقول أن قياسها أقل من السيليكون*
*ترانزستورات القدرة منها ذات تركيبة دارلنجتون وهذه تقيس بين الباعث والقاعدة مقدار 2 ثنائى عادى ولذلك يمكن ملاحظة ذلك أما فى وحدات القدرة فقد تجد أيضا مقاومة بين الباعث والقاعدة مثل **BU2525DF** وهذه مضللة فى القياس – مثل هذه الوحدات تستطيع الجزم أنها تالفة لو كان هناك قصر بين الأطراف أو أحد الأطراف مفتوح لكن لا تجزم بأن الوحدة سليمة لأن المقاومة تمنع القياس السليم بالآفو*
*طبعا التأكد الوحيد باستخدام دائرة لقياس معامل التكبير*

*هناك حقيقة نادرة لكنها موجودة وهى أن هناك احتمال أن يقيس الترانزيستور قياسا سليما ولكنه فى الدائرة لا يعمل أى أنه ينهار عند جهد التشغيل و قد حدثت معى فى دائرة تلفاز به عدم تزامن رأسى والدائرة تشير لترانزيستور محدد.*
*بالقياس خارج الدائرة أكثر من مرة يعطى نتائج ممتازة وفى الدائرة قياساته مختلفة - بتغييره تم إصلاح العيب*

*هناك العبوة المستخدمة فى المكونات ذات التثبيت السطحى ، هذه العبوة قد تحتوى ترانزيستور أو ثنائى أو أكثر ولا كتابة عليها للاستدلال – ما لم تكن الرسومات (الدائرة والمنظور) موجودة فالمقارنة بالسليم هى الحل الوحيد*

*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نستكمل الحديث.*
​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يونيو 2010)

*قياس الثايريستور و التراياك*
*
*
*نعلم أن الثايريستور يعمل كثنائى ولكن يمكن التحكم فيه متى يؤدى دور الثنائى و متى يتوقف ، وبذلك نجد أنه فى الوضع العادى لا يوصل، و عندما يمر تيار فى طرف البوابة، يتحول إلى ثنائى*
*لهذا لا يمكن القياس إلا باستخدام وسيلتين معا ، الأولى تتحكم فى القاعدة والأخرى تكشف أداؤه كثنائى.*
*بين البوابة والمهبط "كاثود" ستجد ثنائى ولكن قيمه تختلف حسب القدرة و الخواص. لذلك بالقياس بالآفو تحكم على خواص وصلة البوابة. لو وجدت قصر فهو تالف*
*أيضا يجب أن تستخدم أعلى مدى لقياس الأوم ولا تجد أى تسريب بين المصعد والمهبط **k,a** و لكن فى وحدات التيار العالى فالأمور ليست دوما ما نحلم به، قد تجد 1 ميجا و يعمل بكفاءة. و طبعا وجود قصر ينهى القضية.*
*هل لو كانت القياسات كلها سليمة يعنى هذا أنه سليم؟؟ *
*الاحتمالات فى وحدات التيار العالى أن يكون هناك فصل فى طرف الأنود أو المهبط **a** داخل العبوة – كما أن هناك تلفا يحدث مع الحرارة وهو تسريب بين الأنود و البوابة لا يسهل قياسه لكن عند وضع فولت التشغيل ، يبدأ فى الفتح دون تفعيل طرف القاعدة. *
*لذا الحكم الكامل بدائرة تشغيل مناسبة و تستخدم مع وحدات الجهد العالى لمبات إنارة عادية لتوضح ما إن حدث تسريب أو بعبارة أخرى هل تستطيع غلقه كما تستطيع فتحه أم لا.*
*التراياك يكافئ 2 ثايريستور متصلين عكس بعضهما ليمرر كل منهما التيار فى نصف ذبذبة و تجمع البوابتين معا ، التراياك الفعلى قطعة سليكون واحدة ذات تركيب خاص وليست بالفعل 2 ثايريستور.*
*الكلام هو نفسه فقط لأنك تفتح التراياك فى كلا نصفى الموجة، فلن تجد ثنائى بين البوابة والمهبط حيث لا تجد مصعد و لا مهبط و لكن **mt1,mt2** و المقصود هنا **mt1** و ستجد بينه و بين البوابة مقاومة من 40 على 150 أوم و ربما تختلف حسب الطراز.*

*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نستكمل الحديث.*
​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 يونيو 2010)

*قياس ترانزستورات **FET,MOSFET*
*نعلم أن هناك نوعان من الأول **MOSFET** وهما العادى و المحسن **Depletion, Enhanced** بينما لا يوجد سوى نوع واحد "عادى" **Depletion** من الترانزيستور **FET** وهذا بالطبع لا يقصد به موجب أو سالب **N,P type** لأن اختلاف القطبية لا يؤثر على الأداء. *
*لمزيد من التفاصيل عن تركيب و أداء كل نوع يمكن الرجوع لهذه السلسلة *
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html
*

*قياس **FET** ، سهل لأننا نعلم أن بين المصدر و المصرف أو المخرج **Source, Drain** مقاومة صغيرة و يجب أن تزداد بزيادة فرق الجهد بين البوابة و المصدر*
*أيضا بين البوابة والمصدر **Gate / Source** – و البوابة و المخرج ** Gate / Drain** تجد ثنائى عادى يحدد نوع القناة – لو بوضع الطرف الموجب على البوابة يمر التيار يكون **N- Channel** والعكس بالعكس.*
*قد يكون من الصعب تحديد طرفى المصدر و المصرف أو المخرج **Source, Drain** و السبب أن بينهما قناة متصلة وهما من نفس القطعة و هو مغاير للترانزيستور العادى حيث الباعث من مادة تركيز شوائبها و أبعادها مخالفة للمجمع و أيضا بتوصيل الترانزيستور **FET** فى وضع مقلوب أى تبديل طرفى المصدر و المصرف أو المخرج **Source, Drain** سيظل يعمل ربما أقل جودة لكنه لن يتوقف مثل الترانزيستور العادى ثنائى القطبية الذى لن يعمل على الإطلاق.*
*بالنسبة لترانزيستور **MOSFET** فالأمر مختلف لأن النوع العادى ستجد بين المصدر و المصرف أو المخرج **Source, Drain** مقاومة تقل بوضع جهد على البوابة بينما النوع المحسن ستجد دائرة مفتوحة بين المصدر و المصرف أو المخرج **Source, Drain** و تقل المقاومة بينهما بوضع جهد بين البوابة و المصدر **Gate – Source** .*
*مشكلة ترانزيستور **MOSFET** أن البوابة معزولة عن باقى الترانزيستور لذا ستقيس دوما مالا نهاية وهو أمر إن لم تجده تتأكد أن الترانزيستور تالف لكن لو كان الطرف فعلا يقيس مالا نهاية، فربما لا تتأكد من جودة الترانزيستور.*
*لكن لحسن الحظ هناك حلا بسيطا و اختراع اسمه بطارية 9 فولت يمكنك استخدامها مع مقاومة على التوالى مثلا 1 ك إلى 10 ك و تقيس بين طرفى المصدر و المصرف أو المخرج **Source, Drain** ثم توصل البطارية بين البوابة و المصدر، إن كان الطرف الموجب على البوابة يسبب انخفاض المقاومة بين طرفى المصدر و المصرف أو المخرج **Source, Drain** كان الترانزيستور جيدا و ذو قناة سالبة **N-Channel*
*عند التعامل مع **MOSFET** حاول أن تتحرى الحذر باستخدام نظام أرضى جيد و الحيطة أفضل من الندم رغم أننى لم استخدمها ولم أجد مشاكل.*
*للأمانة العلمية فغالبية القطع خاصة التى تتعامل مع القدرات العالية تضع وسائل حماية تقى المكون من التلف بواسطة الكهربية الساكنة **Static Electricity** ولكن قليلا و خاصة فى ترانزستورات مكبرات الترددات العالية و العالية جدا، بعضها لا يستخدم هذه الطرق حتى لا تؤثر على القيمة العالية جدا لمعاوقة الدخول ولا تزيد من قيمة السعة الشاردة لدائرة البوابة. هذه القطع و تعلم عنها من **Data Sheet** احترس و خذ حيطتك كاملة.*

*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نستكمل بالحديث عن** المحولات والذى سيكون آخر المكونات.*

*[FONT=&quot]إن كان لديكم أى استفسار أو مكونات أخرى قبل الدخول فى الدوائر المتكاملة، رجاء طلبها وشكرا.

[/FONT]*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 يوليو 2010)

*المحولات واختبارها:*

*نتحدث هنا عن محولات الأجهزة أما محولات ذات 3 فاز فلها أسلوب خاص واختبارات خاصة ولها أهلها.*
*محولات الأجهزة نوعين، قدرة صغيرة و قدرة عالية حتى نصف كيلو او كيلو. القدرات الصغيرة حتى 10 وات ذات القلب الحديدى عادة تحتوى سلك كثير فى ملف 220 فولت لذا يمكن قياسه بالآفو لكن الملف الصغير قد يكون من الصعب ذلك.*
*عموما قياس الأوم يعطى دلالة عما إن كان الملف متصل أم مقطوع لكن لا يعطى أى دلالة إن كان هناك قصر بين اللفات.*
*محولات الفرايت أيضا تعمل على تردد عالى و تكون لفاتها قليلة ولا يمكن الاستدلال بالآفو عن حالتها إلا لو دققت النظر و حددت أن هناك سخونة أدت لتلف العازل.*
*إن شئت أن تختبر الأمر بدقة، يلزمك مصدر تردد و له قدرة يمكن أن تغذى المحول لاختباره بدون حمل .*
*الدائرة المتكاملة **LM380** مكبر تردد صوتى تستطيع الإمداد بقدرة 2 وات أى يمكنها إضاءة مصباح كشاف صغير كما يمكنها أن تعطى ترددات عالية لتختبر كل أنواع المحولات، يمكنك تحميل صفحة المواصفات من هذا الرابط*
*http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8880/NSC/LM380.html*
*ستجد فى صفحة 6 دائرة مهتز باسم **Phase Shift Oscillator** تعمل على 4 ك ذ/ث يمكنك استخدامها فى الكشف عن معظم المحولات*
*إن شئت تردد أعلى فيمكنك استبدال المكثفات بأخرى بقيمة تناسب التردد*
*التردد = 1 ÷ ( 2 * ط * م *س * 2.45)*
*أى للحصول على ضعف التردد استخدم مكثفات بنصف القيمة و هكذا و العكس بالعكس.*
*ليس ضروريا أن تستخدم التردد الصحيح الذى صمم له المحول فهذا التردد يعطيك أعلى قدرة نقل الطاقة و الهدف هنا أن نختبر فقط هل يعمل أن لا . مجرد وجود قصر بين لفات المحول ، تعمل كملف ثانوى متصل بحمل هو قصر وبالتالى تتجه كل الطاقة لهذا الحمل ولا يظهر أى خرج على باقى الملفات .*
*لا داعى لاختبار كل اللفات للمحول فمن الشرح السابق ، يكفى وجود قصر على لفة واحدة فى أى من الملفات ليظهر أثرها على الكل لأنها مرتبطة معا بالمجال المغناطيسي المشغل للمحول .*
*الآن، كيف نفرق بين الملف الابتدائى و الثانوى؟*

* لا فرق بين الابتدائى والثانوى سوى فى التوصيل، أى أن الابتدائى يوصل بالمصدر و الثانوى يوصل بالحمل، وهذا باستثناء المحولات الصغيرة حتى قدرة 5 وات و السبب فى ذلك أن الملف الذى يوصل على جهد 220 فولت عادة يكون ذو سلك رفيع و لفاته كثيرة لذلك يكون ذو مقاومة أومية عالية و لو حاولت أن تسحب منها تيار بتبديل الابتدائى والثانوى، ستتسبب هذه المقاومة فى هبوط الجهد.*
*محولات النبضة التى تستخدم عادة فى دوائر قدح الثايريستور، نادرا ما تتلف وهى عادة 1:1 أو 2:1 لكن عند الشك فى أدائها، يجب اختبارها باستخدام تردد من 1 إلى 4 كيلو هرتز بالدائرة السابقة ووضع لمبة صغيرة كحمل لأن أحيانا يسبب تلف الثايريستور مرور تيار فى المحول وقد يتلف، ولذلك تجد دوما مقاومة توصل على التوالى بين بوابة الثايريستور و خرج المحول حوالى 10 أوم حتى تعمل كفيوز لحماية المحول من احتراق الثايريستور.*

*[FONT=&quot]المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نستكمل بالحديث عن بعض الدوائر المتكاملة.

[/FONT]*​


----------



## سعد الضويحى (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng nb (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا شكرا لكل الشروحات الرائعة


----------



## ادور (5 يوليو 2010)

رائع جدا 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررر كتير 
لكن هناك ساعة قياس اخري وهي افلوكا 11 و 12


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يوليو 2010)

رجاء كتابة الاسم باللغة الأصلية للبحث عنه و معرفة خواصة
أيضا هنا لم نحدد طراز جهاز محدد و لكن الفكرة عامة تستخدم مع كل الأجهزة


----------



## ahmea101s (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وربنا يديلك الصصحه


----------



## المجبري جالو (6 يوليو 2010)

_مشكوووووور أخي_​


----------



## *tamer* (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم . مشكور الجميع على المشاركات القويه و الفعاله و بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل الخير


----------



## علي_عراق (9 يوليو 2010)

في بعض المقاومات ترتفع قيمتها لما تتعطل ولا تتحول الى مقاومة مفتوحة


----------



## ghostdie90 (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم .


----------



## الشربينى2007 (12 يوليو 2010)

[url=http://www.0zz0.com]




[/url


----------



## BEGNIER (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كتيراً عاى هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## moha_658 (31 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الفاضل المهندس / ماجد عباس محمد
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
فعلا مجهود رائع ادام الله عليك التفوق
محمد محمود


----------



## hon742010 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكر أخى maghmoor


----------



## محمد حمدي صالح حسن (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عما تبذله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد الفلسطيني (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك ع هل الدروس والمواضيع المثمرة


----------



## محمد الفلسطيني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك المعلومات مفيده جدا الله يوفقك


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً اخى


----------



## safa aldin (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmed2samir (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع رائع وبجد استفدت منه كتير
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed2samir (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed2samir (14 نوفمبر 2010)

_* نتمني من الله ان يبارك لك في علمك وصحتك,ونتمني الا تبخل علينا بما عندك*_ 

 مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طارق ماهر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## erad (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز


----------



## شريف الاشهب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاوي203 (8 فبراير 2011)

الله يجزاك الف خخير


----------



## mahmood_ahmed30 (9 فبراير 2011)

الله ينوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررربجد


----------



## العلوي11 (10 فبراير 2011)

مبروك علي الموضوع المتميز يا بشمهندس 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng.tawfeeq (10 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## bibo_gentle (11 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bibo_gentle (11 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
بالفعل موضوع ممتاز


----------



## saad_srs (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Maher788 (13 فبراير 2011)

تسلم الأيادي


----------



## boudyboud (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لك ا/ ماجد 
معلومات مفيدة 
جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## بحر الدين القامدي (23 فبراير 2011)

ثبت الله اجرك انت اكثر من رائع


----------



## ممدوح نصار (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكور أخي الفاضل وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## هند هلالى (23 فبراير 2011)

بالنسبة للملفات:
اذا كان لدى ملف 200اوم و6 فولت
كام تكون عدد لفاته؟؟
بالنسبة للمحولات:
احتاج الى audio transformer
ولم اجده فى مصر
فممكن يا بشمهندس تقولى ازاى اعمله؟
قدرته
200k to 1k ct


----------



## mohammad egela (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
وان يعلمكم ما ينفعكم 
وان ينفعكم بما علمكم


----------



## مصطفى الجعلي (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بسام حاجولي (19 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر للمعلومات


----------



## المهندس/يحيى عياش (26 أبريل 2011)

جزيت الفردوس و زيادة


----------



## مجدى999 (4 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع اخى الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 مايو 2011)

أشكركم جميعا


----------



## نحن في الخدمة (2 أكتوبر 2011)

أشكرك جدا على طرحك لهذا الموضوع مع ما أخذ منك من وقت و جهد و عناء , و هذا الأمر من باب تسهيل العلم و تبسيطه للناس فمن سهل على الناس أمرا من الأمور سهل الله عليه من أموره في الدنيا , و مادمت قد خضت غمار هذا الأمر فإن كان لديك متسع من الوقت و أن لايكون عليك أي اجهاد أو مشقة فأقترح أن يتم تجميع جميع أجزاء هذا الموضوع و ما يتعلق به في ملف واحد و أنا على أتم استعداد لمساعدتك في هذا الأمر لما يخدم الصالح العام


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخى الفاضل
إن شاء الله فور اكتمال الموضوع سأرفعة فى صورة ملف pdf


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*اختبار الدوائر المتكاملة*​ 
*الدوائر المتكاملة تنقسم إلى نوعين، تماثلى و رقمى. و من داخل كل قسم تتنوع الأقسام لكن هذا حتى كتابة هذا الموضوع لا يؤثر على اختبار المتكاملات **IC's** . لفهم هذا الاختلاف نلقى نظرة سريعة على تركيب كل منها.*

*المتكاملات التماثلية :** وهى مثل مكبر العمليات، المقارنات المعالجات التماثلية بأنواعها تعتمد على جهد الدخول أو تيار الدخول كقيمة أساسية للبيانات و من ثم تكون خواص هذه الأطراف من جهة التيار و الجهد والمقاومة الداخلية و من ثم إلى حد كبير تركيب هذا الطرف من الداخل تكون متماثلة مهما تنوع فكر من يصنعها. و على المصمم و القائم بالصيانة مراعاة ألا تتعدى هذه الجهود والتيارات الحدود المقننة للمتكاملة.*

*المتكاملات الرقمية :** وهى من أبسط البوابات لأعقد الحاسبات تعتمد على جهود "منطقية" صفر و واحد وهى تخضع بشكل حازم للعائلة التى تنتمى إليها و لكن نظرا لأن الجهود الساكنة التى تتراكم على جسم المستخدم، دوما هناك دوائر حماية متصلة بأطراف الدخول. هذه الحماية تختلف من شركة لأخرى.*
*لمزيد من المعرفة عن المتكاملات الرقمية رجاء العودة لهذا الرابط*
الدوائر الرقمية - ما تريد أن تعرفه عنها - ملتقى المهندسين العرب  

*هناك فرق بين "قياس المتكاملة" و "اختبارها"*
*قياس المتكاملة يعنى تحديد قيمها بما يطابق جدول الخواص **Data Sheet** وهو يتطلب أجهزة متخصصة لكن اختبار أدائها فى الدائرة و للعجب – قد يكون بالآفو العادى أحيانا.*
*الدوائر التماثلية مثلا تنقسم لما يزيد عن 12 قسم مختلف وهى ترجع للشركة المنتجة لكن هناك أقسام رئيسية محددة مشتركة بينهم منها*
*1- **مثبتات الجهد و منها الخطى و النبضى **Linear-Switching regulator*
*2- **المرجعيات و بدائل الزينر *
*3- **مكبر العمليات و تنقسم لترانزيستور و **FET/MOSFET** و المكبرات ذات الأداء المتفوق.*
*4- **المقارنات*
*5- **مكبر الأجهزة **Instrumentation Amplifier*
*6- **محولات من رقمى لتماثلى و العكس*
*7- **المفاتيح*
*8- **حفظ عينة **Sample And Hold*
*9- **منتجات صناعية **Industrial Block*
*10- **منتجات المستهلك العادى مثل دوائر التلفاز و الراديو و الأجهزة المنزلية*
*11- **مكونات منفصلة مثل الترانزستورات و الثنائيات المتطابقة*

*غالبية هذه المكونات يمكن قياسها بالآفو لكن فى وجود أوسيلوسكوب سيكون الأمر أسهل بكثير*
*شرح كثير من هذه المتكاملات فى سلسلة تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية السابقة.*
*عند البدء فى الصيانة، هناك طريقان*
*1- لو الرسم التفصيلى متوافر فهذا نصف الطريق و إلا فالطريق الثانى وهو.*
*2- يجب أن تكتب أرقام المتكاملات فى ورقة ثم تقم من أحد مواقع البيانات مثل*
ALLDATASHEET.COM. أو Datasheet catalog . أو  Datasheet Archive* تنزيل بياناتهم لتعرف وظيفة كل منهم و أطرافهم.*
*حاول أن تستنتج المخطط العام للدائرة بمعنى تحدد ماذا تفعل كل متكاملة تحديدا، فقد يكون لديك 4 مكبرات أحدهم تكبير فيديو و آخر تكبير إشارة أو تقول حسنا هو تريد جهاز يفعل كذا إذن هذه المتكاملة تخدم فى هذه الوظيفة الخ*
*الآن:*
*ليس الهدف من هذه السلسلة تعليم الصيانة و الإصلاح فلكل شيخ طريقة كما يقول المثل و لهذا سنمر سريعا هنا*
* أبدا بالفحص الظاهرى فهو يحدد أى تلف مثل مكونات محترقة الخ*
*اختبر أداء الدائرة وتلمس المكونات بحذر مبتعدا عن أماكن الجهود العالية فغالبا المتكاملات الساخنة إما تلفت أو هناك ما يضع عليها قصر وهى بذلك فى الطريق للتلف.*

*عودة للقائمة السابقة، المجموعة الأولى و الثانية مكونات ذات 3 أطراف ، دخول و خروج و أرضى أو تحكم و بالقياس بالآفو أثناء التشغيل يمكننا تحديد هل جهد الدخول موجود و كافى؟ إذن لو جهد الخرج غير موجود فالمتكاملة تالفة.*
*المكبرات و المقارنات تستطيع أن تقيس الخرج و من خلال مقاومة 10 ك توصل أحد طرفيها بالتغذية الموجبة و الطرف الآخر تلمس به طرفى الدخول، ستجد استجابة على الخرج يمكن قياسها بالآفو.*
*باقى المكونات يصعب تحديد تلفها من عدمه بالآفو لكن هناك عدة وسائل للمحاولة.*
*أولا لو المتكاملان على قواعد، سيسهل خلعها و استبدالها لكن غالبا ما تكون ملحومة.*
*ثانيا لو متوافر بوردة مثيلة يمكنك مقارنة الجهود و تبدأ بالجزء المحتوى ظاهرة العطل، فمثلا لو تلفاز ولا ينقل بين المداخل المخصصة للصوت والصورة، ستجد مفتاح الكترونى لهذه الوظيفة الخ*
*ثالثا يمكنك مقارنة البوردات أيضا بقياس الأوم دون توصيل التيار الكهربى.*
*لا أفضل من استخدام مولد إشارة و جهاز أوسيلوسكوب فحتى بدون علم بالدائرة ، الداتا شيت تخبرك يجب أن تجد على هذه الأطراف نبضات أم جهود مستمرة أم إشارة كذا الخ.*

*الدوائر الرقمية أقل حظا مع الآفو فالمداخل فيها غير قياسية و قياس الأوم لا يجدى إلا إن كانت من نفس الشركة المنتجة و التفاصيل فى موضوع "الدوائر الرقمية – ما تريد أن تعرفه عنها" وهى أيضا تنقسم لمجموعات مثل*
*1- **البوابات*
*2- **البوابات المتقدمة*
*3- **العواكس *
*4- **المذبذبات المتعددة*
*5- **المساكات*
*6- **مسجلات الإزاحة*
*7- **وحدات المعالجة المركزية*
*8- **الذاكرة بأنواعها*
*9- **الوظائف الخاصة*

*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نستكمل بالحديث عن أجهزة اختبار المتكاملات الرقمية.*​


----------



## العيون الدامعة (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الشرح الرائع.


----------



## alhabob78 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*كفيت ووفيت ,, بارك الله فيك*


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الله يجزيك


----------



## الذهين (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود يشكر له بارك الله فيك


----------



## بو مصطفى سيؤن (21 يناير 2012)

مشكورين على الموضوع ممتاز


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (21 يناير 2012)

*تسلم يا هندسه *


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 

معلومات هايله 

ومجهود رائع:75:


----------



## mohamed_318i (21 فبراير 2013)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (23 فبراير 2013)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## ثامر خلف (26 فبراير 2013)

مجهود كبير بارك الله فيك


----------



## fadhash (6 مارس 2013)

شكور كتير با استاذ


​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 مارس 2013)

أسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## كامل انس صالح السي (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخى الفاضل و زادك الله علما و تقواى


----------



## كامل انس صالح السي (22 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## عبد المنعم سعد (28 مارس 2013)

استاذنا الفاضل - لك كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا الجهد الرائع - جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أمير الغابة (22 يناير 2014)

أشكر جهودك أخ ماجد المهندس الرائع في شرحك للمعلومات وتبسيطها
أتمنى لك التفوق والنجاح فيما تقدمه ولي الشرف في أن تكون إستاذي في المعلومات التي قد أحتاجها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2014)

أشكركم لهذه الكلمات الرقيقة و يسعدنى دوما أن أكون فى عونكم


----------



## نجم مصر 1 (24 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## abn_qatar (31 يناير 2014)

اشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 سبتمبر 2015)

*أجهزة اختبار المتكاملات الرقمية IC-Testers*

*أجهزة اختبار المتكاملات الرقمية **IC-Testers*
*توجد أجهزة محمولة لاختبار المتكاملات الرقمية مثل*
*http://www.sunequipco.com/comp/ICTESTER/INDEX.HTM*
*وهنا بعض المشاريع لعمل واحدة إن شئت*
*http://electrofriends.com/projects/microcontrollers/digital-ic-tester**/*
*http://www.8051projects.info/forum/doubts-my-projects/184-digital-ic-tester-74-series-40-series.html*
*http://mediatoget.blogspot.com/2011/02/ic-tester-part-1.html*
*http://www.sklaic.info/electronics/ictester/assembling/IU.php*
*http://www.sklaic.info/electronics/ictester/assembling/index.php*

*لكنها تحتاج مجهود لإعادة البرمجة لإضافة قطعة جديدة، لكن البعض يمكن توصيله بالحاسب لتتمكن من إنشاء مكتبتك الخاصة لاختبار المتكاملات الرقمية مثل*
*http://www.capetronics.com/ic_testers_handheld_and_compact.htm*
* و لها قاعدة تسمى **ZIF** اختصار **Zero Insertion Force** أى تضع فيها المتكاملة بدون أى قوة كالعادية والتى قد تعرض المتكاملة للتلف أثناء التركيب و الخلع بعد الاختبار.*





*هذه الأجهزة بها برنامج ليتحقق من وظيفة المتكاملة فيضع كافة المداخل المحتملة و يقيس المخارج و يتأكد من صحتها، لهذا فالاختبار يسمى اختبار وظيفى لأنه يتحقق من وظيفة المتكاملة.*
*هذه الأجهزة لا تختبر المتكاملات الخطية السابقة ومشكلتها أن المتكاملة يجب أن تفك من الدائرة أولا ولا تختبر مكونات فى الدائرة*
*يجب أن نلاحظ هنا أن رغم ارتفاع سعرها إلا أنها غير قادرة على اختبار بعض الأرقام لو كانت أطراف التغذية لها مثلا غير قياسية بمعنى مبدأ النصف و الكل أى ذات 14 طرف يكون الموجب فى 14 و السالب فى 7 و ذات 20 طرف سيكون فى 20 و 10 و هكذا.*
*أيضا قد لا تلاءم بعض أنواع الذاكرة و بعض الحاسبات و الميكرو بروسيسور أو الميكرو كونتروللر.*

*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نستكمل بالحديث عن أجهزة اختبار الدوائر الإلكترونية.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 سبتمبر 2015)

*ألأجهزة الاحترافية لاختبار الدوائر الإلكترونية In Circuit Board Tester*

*ألأجهزة الاحترافية لاختبار الدوائر الإلكترونية **In Circuit Board Tester*

*تنقسم هذه الأجهزة إلى ثلاث أقسام رئيسية
1- أجهزة الاختبار بالتجهيزة **Fixture Testers*
*2- أجهزة الاختبار بالماسك **Clip Testers*
*3- المجس الطائر **Flying probe Tester*
*لا تسأل أيها أفضل ولكن أيها أنسب لاستخدامك فلكل منها أوجه تفوق و أوجه قصور و من ثم تناسب ظروف تشغيل معينة.*

*نبدأ أولا بالسمات العامة المشتركة و التى تبرر كلفتها المرتفعة ثم ننتقل للفروق لنحدد الاستخدامات*

*1- **تعمل بمصاحبة حاسب آلى يتولى التحكم و البرمجة.*
*2- **تستطيع تغذية البوردة بالتيار الكهربى بجهود متعددة تحت التحكم التام لتضعه عند اللزوم ثم ترفعه بانتهاء الاختبار وهذا لكل متكاملة أو للبوردة بكاملها حسب رغبة المستخدم.
يأخذ زمن الاختبار للمتكاملة جزء من الثانية - حوالى 25 مللى ثانية و إن زاد يعطى الجهاز إنذار لتقسي الاختبار لعدة مراحل إن كان البرنامج جديد فى مرحلة التصميم أو أن المتكاملة لم تستجيب وهذا خطأ تم اكتشافه. لذا لا داعى لوضع التغذية طول الوقت على البوردة تحت الاختبار لإتاحة الحرية للشخص القائم بالاختبار دون الخوف من التسبب فى إحداث قصر.
لو البوردة تتطلب اختبار تماثلى كقياس تردد كريستال مثلا، فيمن وضع أمر فى برنامج اختبار البوردة لتحقيق هذه الخاصية أى التغذية المستديمة لحين قراءة النتيجة الصحيحة ثم الانتقال للاختبار التالى و هكذا ، وبعد الانتهاء من كل هذه الاختبارات ، يوضع الأمر المعاكس فى برنامج اختبار البوردة للعودة للنسق القياسى السابق فى الاختبار.*
*3- **تختبر المكونات فى البوردات دون الحاجة لفك المكونات إلا ما تعوق الاختبار مثل المكثفات الضخمة، و إن كان هناك دوما طرق للتحايل على هذه المكونات. *
*4- **قابلة كليا للبرمجة أى لها أسلوب لكتابة برنامج جديد لأى متكاملة جديدة و أسلوب للبرمجة للبوردة.
كثيرا ما توصل المتكاملات وخاصة الرقمية بطريقة غير كاملة فمثلا لو لديك عداد، قد لا تحتاج خاصية التصفير **Reset** أو خاصية التحميل **Load** ولو بوابة مثلا فالمتكاملة بها أكثر من واحدة وقد تلغى أحدها أو بعض، لهذا فالبرنامج الأصلى الذى يأتى مع الجهاز سيحتاج للتعديل ليناسب هذا الوضع، ومن ثم حفظه للرجوع إليه لاحقا عند الحاجة بدلا من إعادة الكرة فى كل مرة.*
*5- **تختبر الاتصال بين وسيلة القياس و البوردة فلو الاتصال غير تام قد لا تتمكن الآلة من تنفيذ الاختبار.*
*6- **تختبر التغذية فى كل اختبار و تحدد مدى صلاحيتها فقد يكون العطل هو عدم وصول التغذية لجزء من البوردة.*
*7- **تختبر الوظائف و البعض يضيف لها اختبار فولت / تيار لكل المداخل كاختبار إضافى للمتكاملات الخطية. أما الدوائر الرقمية فيجب التحقق من جدول الحقيقة أو جدول التحقق **Truth Table** كاملا ، حيث اختبار الفولت/تيار للمداخل و المخارج غير مجدى.*
*8- **لابد من وجود رسم الدائرة الإلكترونية حتى يمكن كتابة برنامج الاختبار، لذا غالبيتها توفر أسلوب لعمل هندسة عكسية **Reverse Engineering** لرسم البوردة عند اللزوم.*
*9- **تحتاج لبوردة سليمة لاختبار البرنامج لأول مرة عليها.*
*10- **تعديل البرامج آليا. كما سبق الشرح فى نقطة 3 ، فغالبا ما تتمكن الآلة من تعديل البرنامج ذاتيا فعند الاختبار الأول للبوردة السليمة، تعطى رسالة خطأ مثل
طرف 2 متصل بالطرف 3
طرف 4 متصل بالأرضى
طرف 5 متصل بالتغذية
وعندها بالعودة للدائرة تستطيع أن تؤكد أن هذا الوضع هو القائم فعلا فتختار الخيار "قبول" و عندها يقوم البرنامج بحذف هذه الاختبارات من الملف، لهذا يجب على من يعمل على هذه الأجهزة أن يفهم آلية عمل هذه الخاصية ليوفر لها الأسلوب الصحيح للعمل، كما يفضل أن يراجع النتيجة بنفسه لتأكد من صحة الباقى و اختباره لكل ما بقى من خواصها.
تذكر أن الحاسبات لا تفهم و ما لم تضع لها خطوات و اختبارات لا تأتى من لديها بواحد فمثلا لو وضعت اختبار ضع هنا واحد – ضع هنا صفر ستكون نتيجة الاختبار ناجحة **PASS** دوما فلم تطلب منها قياس أى شيء .*
*11- **عند اكتشاف خطأ توضح فى أى خطوة جزئية من الاختبار تم اكتشافه، و ما طبيعته.*
*12- **تبرمج كليا بملفات نصية **Text Files** و يحولها الجهاز **compile** لما يحتاجه من نسق آخر.*
*13- **تحتوى طاقم من أجهزة القياس داخليا مثل قياس الفولت و التيار والتردد و تحديد القصر و توليد الذبذبات و راسم إشارة "أوسيلوسكوب" و محلل بيانات رقمية **Logic Analyzer**.*
*14- **تختبر المتكاملات / الدوائر الخطية و المنطقية. و خلاله و خاصة فى الاختبارات الرقمية، يضطر الجهاز لفرض صفر على دخول واختبار الخرج ثم واحد و اختبار الخرج بصرف النظر عن حالة الدائرة التى تقود هذا الدخل، وهذا يسمى القيادة العكسية **Back Drive** أى أنك تفرض الوضع على المتكاملة السابقة، وهذا يفرض ضرورة أن يكون الاختبار سريع ولا يزيد عن 25 مللى ثانية حتى لا تتلف المتكاملات بالتيار الزائد .*
*15- **يمكنها اتخاذ القرارات المنطقية فمثلا تحدد نتيجة مسار الاختبار بناء على نتيجة اختبار نقطة ما صحيحة أو خاطئة.*
*16- ** جميع الأجهزة تحدد ما تراه غير طبيعى و على من يشغلها تحديد أى المكونات تالفة فقصر فى خرج متكاملة غالبا ما يبدو كقصر فى دخول متكاملة تالية فى الدائرة أيضا.*
*17- **يمكن أن تتوقف فى أى نقطة من البرنامج ثم تعود لاحقا للتكملة دون أن تعوق استخدام الجهاز لاختبار بوردات أخرى فقد تحتاج عملية تغيير مكون تالف بعض الوقت، كما قد يكون لديك عدة بوردات تريد تحديد قائمة بالمكونات المطلوبة لإحضارها معا.*


*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نوضح الفروق لكى نعرف فيم تستخدم كل منهما .*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 سبتمبر 2015)

*أجهزة الاختبار بالتجهيزة Fixture Testers*

*أجهزة الاختبار بالتجهيزة **Fixture Testers*

*التجهيزة أو التثبيتة ** Fixture **أو قاعدة الدبابيس **Bed Of Nails** هى أشبه بعلبة محكمة ذات أبعاد قياسية ثابتة مناسبة للماكينة يرتبط غطاؤها بقاعدتها بمفصلة كما بالشكل ، القاعدة بها وسائل تثبيتها بالماكينة و نقاط اتصال فى أماكن ثابتة محددة.*




*الغطاء يتم تصنيعه ليطابق البوردة المراد اختبارها حيث يوضع "دبوس" فى كل نقطة يراد القياس عندها و يتم توصيله بنقطة مقابلة على القاعدة، لذا تخفى هذه العلبة ضفيرة ضخمة من الأسلاك الرفيعة بعدد نقاط القياس. *
*نقاط الاتصال "الدبابيس" من جزأين بينهما "سوسته" أى "نابض" لضمان الضغط و التوصيل و لها رؤوس ذات أشكال متنوعة لتناسب الضغط على نقاط الاختبار المتنوعة فنقطة قياس مسطحة تختلف عن ثقب أو طرف به لحام مثلا و تتصل من نهايتها الأخرى بسلك رفيع لنقطة اتصال بقاعدة التثبيتة.*

*توضع هذه التثبيتة داخل الماكينة و تثبت عليها البوردة و تغطى بواقى زجاجى.*




*يتم إحكام توصيل التثبيتة بالبوردة و الماكينة بخلخلة الهواء لضمان التوصيل و الضغط المتساوى.*
*يمكن تصنيع تجهيزة وجهين للبوردات ذات الوجهين.*




*بعد إحكام التثبيت يبدأ الاختبار*

*تتميز هذه النوعية من الماكينات إضافة للنقاط المشتركة بالآتى:*

*1- * *يمكنها عمل اختبار لكل مرحلة من مراحل التصنيع فتصنع واحدة لاختبار البوردة قبل التجميع وهى لا غنى عنها للبوردات المتعددة الطبقات و المكلفة مثل بوردات اللوحة الأم للحاسب، فلو تالفة إما يمكن إصلاحها أو لا داعى لتجميعها.*
*2- **يمكن جعل الاختبار آليا تماما و ينتهى بقرار "سليم/تالف" مما يسرع خطوط الإنتاج فتتوجه السليمة للتجميع أو التغليف و الأخرى إما للصيانة أو خلافه.*
*3- **يمكن اختبار عدد من البوردات فى آن وهو أيضا يعجل بالإنتاج – الصورة لتجميعة لأربع بوردات.
*




*4- **لا تختبر كل مكون إلا للضرورة ولكن تختبر أداء أجزاء و السبب أن كل نقطة اختبار تزيد من ثمن التثبيتة.*
*5- **ألتثبيته ذات حجم ثابت و ثقيلة الوزن مما يضيف عبئ للتخزين لمركز صيانة.*
*6- **يحتاج المستخدم لتصنيع التثبيتة لدى مختص و يجب أن يتوخى الدقة حتى تكون مطابقة تماما للبوردة، لذا يفضل أن تكون من الرسم الهندسى للدائرة.*
*7- **لا تناسب صيانة بوردة وحيدة لكلفة التثبيتة.*
*8- **الآلة ضخمة و تحتاج مساحة و مكان آخر لمضخة تفريغ الهواء.*
*9- **لا تستطيع القيام بالهندسة العكسية لتحديد الدائرة.*
*10- ** يجب مراعاة توفير نقاط الاختبار عند تصميم البوردة و إلا قد لا يكون متاحا إجراء الاختبار لاحقا.*
*11- ** عند اكتشاف عطل ، سيكون من الضرورى فك البوردة من التثبيتة ثم إجراء الصيانة ثم إعادة البوردة للتثبيتة مرة أخرى، مما يشكل مزيد من الجهد الغير ضرورى.*


*مما سبق، فهذا الطراز أنسب لخطوط الإنتاج أكثر منه مراكز الخدمة.*

*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله آلات الاختبار بالماسك **Clip** .*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أكتوبر 2015)

*أجهزة الاختبار بالماسك **Clip Testers*

*تعتمد هذه النوعية من الأجهزة على وحدة مكونة من ماسك أو ** “Clip”**متصل بكابل عريض ينتهى بمقبس هذا المقبس يوصل بالجهاز كما بالصورة و ذلك لتوفير وحدة لكل مقاس من المتكاملات.*





*نجد مثلا 8 طرف للمتكاملات ذات 6،8 طرف و آخر 16 لكل من 14 و 16 طرف و هكذا حتى 48 طرف و أكثر.*
*توجد مجموعات أخرى لتناسب أشكال المتكاملات الأخرى مثل المربعة و ذات التثبيت السطحى الخ لذا فهى تحتاج لمجموعة وحدات عديدة.*
*يقوم الجهاز بتغذية البوردة بالجهود اللازمة حيث يوصلها لحظة الاختبار ثم ينتظر فترة للاستقرار و ينهى الاختبار فى زمن لا يتعدى 25 مللى ثانية ثم يرفع التغذية مرة أخرى.*
*السبب فى ذلك هو تجنب وضع الطاقة دائما ثم وضع الماسك فى مكان خطأ أو تلامس أى شيء يسبب قصر بين توصيلات البوردة فتتلف، ولكن يمكن إعطاء أمر برمجى للجهاز فيفتح الطاقة لحين تلقى أمر آخر بإغلاقها لتيسير اختبار الدوائر التماثلية مثل المكبرات و المذبذبات.*
*يمكنها عادة التعامل مع جهود متنوعة للتعامل مع **TTL,CMOS** و باقى النظم مثل التليفونات 48 فولت الخ*

*تتميز هذه الأجهزة بالآتى إضافة للبنود العامة السابقة*
*1- **سهولة الاستخدام فلا تحتاج لتركيبات خاصة مكلفة*
*2- **لا تشغل حيزا كبيرا لعدم وجود تجهيزات خاصة – فقط عدد من الماسكات*
*3- **تناسب صيانة كارت واحد أو سلسلة فالكلفة فقط هى تحضير البرنامج*
*4- **يمكنها عمل هندسة عكسية باستخدام زوج من الماسكات و تنقلهما عبر المكونات ثم يرسم الجهاز الدائرة الإلكترونية بعد ذلك*
*5- **سهلة البرمجة *
*6- **سريعة الأداء و يمكنك البدء من أى نقطة فى الاختبار.*
*7- **يمكنك البدء سريعا فلا تحتاج وقت لتجهيز تثبيتات*

*يعيب هذه الأجهزة ما يلى*

*1- **لا تختبر المتكاملات ذات الأطراف أسفل الجسم ما لم يجهز الصانع المتكاملة أو البوردة بوسيلة لهذا*
*2- **كابلات توصيل الماسك أو **Clip** تحتاج لصيانة *

*لذا هذا النوع من الأجهزة يناسب الصيانة أكثر من خطوط الإنتاج.*

*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن الماكينات ذات المجس الطائر*


----------



## mugdad (4 أكتوبر 2015)

كل الشكر والتقدير ياباشمهندس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أكتوبر 2015)

اسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 أكتوبر 2015)

*وحدات المجس الطائر Flying probe test beds*

*وحدات المجس الطائر **Flying probe test beds** :*

*تعتبر هذه الوحدات أكثر الوحدات مناسبة لعملية الإنتاج و الهندسة العكسية حيث أكثرها آلية فى اتمام الكشف و التعرف الذاتى مع التدخل الأدنى من مشغل بشرى يتابع الماكينة*
*لكن ما هو المجس الطائر؟ حسنا مجس قياس يتصل بالآلة و يتحرك على خمسة محاور!*




*ماذا؟ لا يوجد سوى ثلاثه، حسنا نعد ما يلى واضعا البوردة أمامى:*
*1-**إتجاه "س" يمين و يسار*
*2-**إتجاه "ص" للأمام و العودة*
*3-**إتجاه "ع" لأعلى و أسفل للوصول لنقط إتصال عالية كما بالصورة أو تخطى حائل على البوردة للوصول للجانب الآخر*
*4-**الدوران رأسيا للوصول لنقطة من الجانب أو مائلة كما بالمجس العلوى الثانى من اليمين*
*5-* *الدورات 360 درجة افقيا للوصول بهذا الميل لجوانب المتكاملة أو المكون الأربعة.*
*هكذا يبدو المجس العلوى متصلا بوحدات التحكم الخاصة به*




*لا شك انها عملية دقيقة و معقدة – حمدا لله أننا لا نحتاج لتصنيعها .*
*تأتى هذه الماكينات بعدد من 4 مجسات للإحتياجات العادية و البسيطة و لكنها متقدمة أيضا فهذه الماكينة تأخذ وقت أطول لعدم توافر عدد كافى من المجسات،*





*و حتى 32 مجس وقت كتابة هذا المقال 2015 للإحتياجات المتطلبة و المتقدمة جدا.*




*طريقة برمجة هذه الآلة بسيطة و متعمقة و متطورة جدا، سنشرح البرمجة لجانب واحد و يكرر للجانب الآخر . جدير بالذكر أن البوردة متعددة الطبقات تقنية تخص التصنيع فقط ولا تحتوى مكونات داخلية – فقط وصلات.*
*للبرمجة، تأخذ صورة للبوردة (لو وجهين تؤخذ صورة الوجه الآخر أيضا) و تدخل للآله فتعرضها على شاشة الحاسب و توضع البوردة على إطار التثبيت بنفس اتجاهات الصورة.*
*تحرك مجس لنقطة على أحد أطراف البوردة وتكون واضحة و بينة ( نقطة لحام مثلا أو ثقب يربط مسار علوى بآخر سفلى) و يفضل أن يكون أقرب ما يكون لأحد أركان البوردة و ينقر على صورته بالفأرة فتسجل الآلة نقطة مرجعية رقم 1 ثم تذهب لنقطة أقرب ما تكون لركن ثان و تسجل الآلة نقطة مرجعية رقم 2 و إلى ركن ثالث وتسجل الآلة نقطة مرجعية رقم 3.*
*الآن تمسح الآلة الصورة و تحدد كل نقاط اللحام عليها ثم تتوقف و يجلس المبرمج أمام الشاشة و يحدد كل مجموعة و يعرفها باسم ورقم مثلا من واقع البوردة يحدد نقطتين كمكثف **C103** و لو يعلم قيمته يمكنه إدخالها أيضا ثم نقطتين كمقاومة **R21** و مجموعة من 14 كمتكاملة **U7** و رقمها **74HC14** وهكذا حتى ينتهى محددا مكان كل قياس فبعض المكثفات تقاس من السطح العلوى و البعض من السطح السفلى.*
*تبدأ الآلة فى تحديد البرنامج*
*لو المطلوب الكشف عن الأعطال فلديك الدائرة الإلكترونية و من ثم تستطيع أن تحدد مناطق كشف فمثلا البوردة تقوم بأربع وظائف فيمكنك البدء باختبار الوظائف لتحدد أيها تكشف عنه تفصيلا فلا جدوى من فحص ثلاث ارباع البوردة السليم. و من ثم تبدأ الكشف الفعلى عن الجزء المعطل.*
*يبدا الكشف الفعلى باخبار الوصلات أوميا ثم تبدأ فى قياس المكونات بتقنية متقدمة بثلاث أو أربع مجسات معا لمعادلة تأثير المكونات المتصلة بها ثم تختبر المتكاملات بعد تعديل البرنامج آليا ليناسب التوصيل الفعلى (لو طرف **Reset** مثلا أو **Load** ملغى فلا تفحص هذه الوظيفة الخ) و هكذا حتى تنتهى.*

*لو المطلوب الهندسة العكسية فتبدأ بتحديد الإتصالات بين المكونات ثم تقيس قيم المكونات لو لم تعطى من قبل المبرمج ثم ترسم لك رسما إلكترونيا كاملا لدائرة هذه البوردة.*

*جدير بالذكر أنه فى جميع الأحوال يجب البدء ببوردة سليمة لتصحيح أو ضبط دقيق ما تنشئه الآلة من اختبارات أولا إن لزم الأمر.*

*رغم أنها مكلفة جدا إلا انها تساوى ما ينفق عليها من مال.*

*أرجو أن يكون هذا الشرح قد أفاد من بذل الوقت و الجهد لقراءته.*


----------

